# Rab rd-l8-18



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

darren79 said:


> Has anyone installed on of these lights before.
> 
> http://www.rabdesign.ca/productdetails/rd-l8.html
> 
> ...


Unless someone else can find a price you'll have to contact RAB, I could not find pricing for those.

I would bet you can mount them on round bell boxes.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

If you look at the sales brochure in your link, you'll see the light is mounted to a round bell box.


----------

